# Stevens Model 200 30-06



## ake24 (Nov 23, 2013)

Rings steel at 500 yards with factory loads all day, I just don't have the time to shoot it anymore. The guy I bought it from did the camo job and it's a decent home made pattern. Comes with the Leupold mounts and rings already mounted. I'll throw in the soft case as well. Looking for $300.


----------



## ake24 (Nov 23, 2013)

Price dropped to $240


----------



## ake24 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sold


----------

